

Find your music in the computational universe - joubert
http://tones.wolfram.com/generate/advanced.html?pitch

======
cesare
I am a musician and I've used generative/aleatoric techniques many times.

Carefully crafting sounds, defining my own generative rules and keeping
adjusting each subtle parameter until I've achieved the desired results is the
farthest I've been in this territory.

Even Mozart played with chance
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musikalisches_Würfelspiel>).

On the other hand, I've always despised experiments like this. And I hope
there will always be more in what we perceive as art than just selecting a
genre, a scale, some sampled instruments and pressing a button.

~~~
joubert
Agreed. The "melodies" all suck. But, I do find the scales feature useful.

------
joubert
The generated melodies do not have any emotion.

